# uber needs you more than you need them



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

Be aware of your bargaining power, drivers. We all need to educate each other, uber needs you, without you there is no uber. without uber you can still make a living doing something else. The power is on our side not the other way around. Use it at your own advantage. No human being living in the united states, notably in cities where the cost of living is so high, driving middle income people around for $0,85 per mile for a $60 billion dollar company is unacceptable . Both uber and the pax have enough money to afford old fare or at least $1,25 per mile. wake up


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Just find a new job or be more flexible. You don't make good money weekdays 10-3. Ask a taxi driver.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Marcuber said:


> Be aware of your bargaining power, drivers. We all need to educate each other, uber needs you, without you there is no uber. without uber you can still make a living doing something else. The power is on our side not the other way around. Use it at your own advantage. No human being living in the united states, notably in cities where the cost of living is so high, driving middle income people around for $0,85 per mile for a $60 billion dollar company is unacceptable . Both uber and the pax have enough money to afford old fare or at least $1,25 per mile. wake up


Uber needs us ? The power is on our side ? I beg to differ. Uber treats the Partner Drivers like Lemmings, we can easily be replaced because they know there are many other potential drivers that can be recruited.

Although, it would be in their best interest to treat us well.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Uber treats the Partner Drivers like Lemmings, we can easily be replaced because they know there are many other potential drivers that can be recruited.


Hopefully, the City of Austin will adopt the new TNC ordinance tomorrow ... which should make it harder for Uber to onboard tons of new people. Here is the Cliff Note version of the ordinance. If adopted ... maybe it can be the framework for a San Diego TNC ordinance


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It's been posted that Goober/Lyft is threatening to pull out of Austin if the TNC Ordinance is past. Is that still a thing?

Back on topic: 

Goober has an unlimited amount of would be drivers. It's been said that in 2016 they will drop the 21 year old requirement to drive, down to 19 years old.

Obviously now you'll have 19 and 20 year old drivers beating down Goobers doors to make the millions. lol

The only way to get Goobers attention will be Government, State and City Regulations or Ordinances. Will union organizing help? I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens in Seattle. 

I also think the lawsuits against Goober are a joke. Most pertain to California drivers and they will be drug on forever. You know Goober is going to appeal every decision brought against them which will keep them tied up in courts for years, while it's business as usual, F ing the drivers.

Best thing to do is find another income source but take that one trip a month to stay active on the format, just encase we (drivers) do win in one way or another. That's what I plan to do after the holidays are over and companies start hiring again. Uber can suck on this. lol


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Hopefully, the City of Austin will adopt the new TNC ordinance tomorrow ... which should make it harder for Uber to onboard tons of new people. Here is the Cliff Note version of the ordinance. If adopted ... maybe it can be the framework for a San Diego TNC ordinance


Thanks for the heads up. I will remain hopeful that the fine City of Austin will adopt the ordinance. If so, Austin would, pave the way for a better future for the rest of us.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> It's been posted that Goober/Lyft is threatening to pull out of Austin if the TNC Ordinance is past. Is that still a thing?
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> ...


If uber drops the driving age to 19 theyll have tons of accidents and their insurance will skyrocket


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Chillax said:


> If uber drops the driving age to 19 theyll have tons of accidents and their insurance will skyrocket


Yup, right you are. Not only that but I see another scenario happening. Here's how it will play out.

Millennial to Pax - _"Mommy told me to tell you, you can't play your music loud, roll down the windows, or puke in my car."_

Drunk Guy - Pounds Millennial in the face from the back seat.

Millennial - _Cries for mommy. _lol


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Why they want 18 ,19,20 year old drivers is that they have no knowledge what it costs to maintain a vehicle. Hey look I made $50 today. No you collected $50 today expending $30.00 in expenses. They don't have a concept of understanding what it is really costing them in expenses. I have young drivers tell me it costs less than 10 cents a mile to drive. 

Without the drivers Uber is nothing but the problem is that most drivers are so desperate or uneducated about thier expenses and they continue to drive for almost nothing. 

Alot of Uber drivers pay a company money so that they get thier pay the next day after they drive. This is your typical Uber driver. 

Not making fun or putting down anyone. Just stating why things are the way they are. I don't ever see it getting better and I don't drive for Uber anymore. Atlanta area .75 cpm UberX and .68 CPM for UberFool you have to be crazy to go out and drive. And thats before comm.

And there are a ton of drivers out there begging for it. 

Good luck. Merry Christmas. Be safe.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Without humans at this point in time eventually the power grid would fail eventually and uber would go silent so yeah in that respect uber needs us.

I need over at your crotch I am a broken leg.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Horsebm said:


> Uber needs us ? The power is on our side ? I beg to differ. Uber treats the Partner Drivers like Lemmings, we can easily be replaced because they know there are many other potential drivers that can be recruited.
> 
> Although, it would be in their best interest to treat us well.


Half full or half empty ??


----------



## atomic! (Dec 22, 2015)

If Walmart can succeed paying people a below-living wage and continue to thrive as a multi billion dollar company for decades, why can't UBER succeed at it? Power is in numbers, but the gross majority of people in need of any income whatsoever to make ends meet will frequently lower their standards to do so, often far beyond the threshold of their own detriment and the betterment of the company.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

A couple responses. 

Walmart has been struggling as of late. The Cheap Pay Model eventually dies. 

Uber Model DOES NOT have an unlimited amount of drivers. There is a huge hole in the insurance model and many drivers who figure out their exposure are ones who limit their driving or eventually quit.

The model is also at saturation point. Many times the ratio of drivers to pax makes the fares unsustainable for drivers. At some point drivers realize that their actual costs are higher than they realize as well as the wear on tear on vehicle eat into profits a lot more than they expect. 

Feedback I have gotten from passengers is UberX is just slightly above cabs in our city. You put younger kids in the mix, watch that drop. As well, it is only a matter of time before Uber's insurance claims add up, especially when an Uber driver seriously injures or kills a pedestrian or other driver. 

As time passes, at least it is my impression, the time frame from when a driver starts with Uber to when they get fed up and quit is accelerating. 

I also expect in the next few years most states will :
-- require licensing and testing to drive for ride sharing services
-- require special / hire insurance
-- require special inspections / markings for vehicles.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

atomic! said:


> If Walmart can succeed paying people a below-living wage and continue to thrive as a multi billion dollar company for decades, why can't UBER succeed at it? Power is in numbers, but the gross majority of people in need of any income whatsoever to make ends meet will frequently lower their standards to do so, often far beyond the threshold of their own detriment and the betterment of the company.


The difference between walmart and uber is that uber drivers are more skilled. If Uber doesnt treat drivers well theyll end up with bad drivers who get in accidents and scare passengers away


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Chillax said:


> The difference between walmart and uber is that uber drivers are more skilled. If Uber doesnt treat drivers well theyll end up with bad drivers who get in accidents and scare passengers away


O stop it Uber is a low skill job, stop fooling yourself.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> O stop it Uber is a low skill job, stop fooling yourself.


I didnt say uber drivers are very skilled. I said uber drivers are MORE skilled than walmart employees, which is correct. If you'd learn to read you wouldnt sound like such an idiot


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Thats debatable. If they can drive to work then they can drive for Uber. Youre giving yourself too much credit.


----------



## Uber-ray (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think the company has any kind of loyalty to long time drivers. They don't have to. Uber will gladly let you and your problems go away, as long as they can recruit naive new drivers with fresh cars. By the time your big expenses hit from running your car into the ground, it's too late to do anything about it. Uber has already moved on to a ready and eager pool of new partners. It's genius, actually.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber resembles a Ponzi scheme. The early entrants make money. The later ones don't. Eventually, they'll run out of suckers...


----------



## Mike Gilmore (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm just a passenger.

I'm not happy with the way in which Uber treats its drivers. I've written about it on a LinkedIn post. You might want to read it.

I've only just joined this forum - specifically to alert people to this post - so the forum won't let me put up a link to the article until I've been here for 24 hours and received a "like". To get to the article, go to LinkedIn and search for "Disruptive? It's just business as usual". Or search for me, Mike Gilmore (the ugly 56 year old Consultant in a blue shirt), go to my profile and check out the article. Then, if you think it contributes to the debate, please circulate it.

The basic view is: In this brave new world of "disruptive" business ... why are brave new "disruptive" businesses like Uber treating their workforce like good old disempowered, exploited workers with no rights, security or benefits? And all in pursuit of obscene personal and corporate profit?

Like I say, I'm just a passenger. This is my experience. I may be alone in thinking as I do, and the driver my friend spoke to may be an embittered freak. Who knows.



Marcuber said:


> Be aware of your bargaining power, drivers. We all need to educate each other, uber needs you, without you there is no uber. without uber you can still make a living doing something else. The power is on our side not the other way around. Use it at your own advantage. No human being living in the united states, notably in cities where the cost of living is so high, driving middle income people around for $0,85 per mile for a $60 billion dollar company is unacceptable . Both uber and the pax have enough money to afford old fare or at least $1,25 per mile. wake up


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Since the last cut in rates pax say they will not take UberX anymore. It is rare that they get a driver that can speak english. They also say that they cannot drive. Chillax I don't know where you get your info from but mine supports MR5STAR. I agree its only a matter of time before it all falls apart. Uber loses money. Plain and simple. That can only go on for so long. $ to 5 years gone.


----------

